

Copyright holders can earn money from pirated youtube videos - clutchski
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/07/technology/internet/07youtube.html?_r=1&hpw

======
DanielStraight
This is brilliant. I don't think the concept could be applied to P2P networks,
but if you own the site, this seems like a great way to
prevent/reduce/capitalize on piracy.

